# Scott DeWar's absence



## GlassEye (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey all,

Sunday night Scott was taken to the hospital with stomach pains, admitted, and then taken to surgery.  He is now in ICU recovering.  He's stable and getting better but still out from meds.  Just thought I would let you all know what's going on and that he's going to be out for a while.

Thanks.

--GE


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 1, 2011)

Don't need morbid details, but did they figure out what was bothering him? 

Thanks for the update, let him know my wife and I will provide what support we can from out here.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 1, 2011)

Hoo. Thread titles like this always make me nervous. Glad to see he's getting better! Thanks for the update and give him my regards.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 1, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Hoo. Thread titles like this always make me nervous. Glad to see he's getting better! Thanks for the update and give him my regards.




+1,  I've never gamed with him, but we have bantered on the boards.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 1, 2011)

HM away, renau1g nothing heard of after the accident and now Scott DeWar...

I hope for his full recovery and looking forward his next post here.

Give him my regards.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for the update, GlassEye. I hope Dewar is better soon!


----------



## Thanee (Nov 1, 2011)

Add my best wishes for a speedy recovery! Hopefully he is alright.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 2, 2011)

Wow, PMed with him just this sunday. Get better, Scott. Canada is pulling for you!


----------



## Fenris (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know Glasseye. Send our wishes to Scott when he is awake enough to know.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 2, 2011)

Artur Hawkwing said:


> Don't need morbid details, but did they figure out what was bothering him?




Yes.  Found and fixed pretty quickly from what I've been told.



Shayuri said:


> Hoo. Thread titles like this always make me nervous. Glad to see he's getting better! Thanks for the update and give him my regards.




Sorry, didn't mean to use a title that would incite nervousness.  I'll edit it so that it doesn't sound so final.

I'm sure he'll appreciate all of your thoughts and well-wishes.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2011)

GlassEye said:


> Yes.  Found and fixed pretty quickly from what I've been told.




This piece of news is good for sure!


----------



## kinem (Nov 3, 2011)

Yikes! Glad to hear he's better. I hope he's fine now and will remain fine.


----------



## jkason (Nov 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear he's laid up. Thinking good thoughts in his direction. Thanks for the heads up, though!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 5, 2011)

I also hope he's alright.


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow! I knew he was missing from a couple of games, but hadn't seen this thread yet. Hopefully he continues a rapid path to improvement. Look forward to his joining us again!


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 7, 2011)

I miss bantering with him...

Glad he's doing better.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 9, 2011)

Scott had a set-back over the weekend and had to be taken in for a second surgery.  He's still in ICU.  Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers.

Thanks.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Nov 10, 2011)

I wish him a swift recovery and will light a candle for him at the church (were' Orthodox Crhistians in Bulgaria and we get to play with fire when going to church)

I know he has a fondness for me so tell him to hauls his arse over here and stop playing with dangerous poisonous chemicals from now on


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 10, 2011)

Scott – be well man and come back quickly.


----------



## Herobizkit (Nov 10, 2011)

+1.  Another Canadian calls for Scott to get well soon.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 10, 2011)

GlassEye said:


> Scott had a set-back over the weekend and had to be taken in for a second surgery.  He's still in ICU.  Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers.




I hope he gets well soon.


----------



## possum (Nov 11, 2011)

Here's hoping for a quick recovery.


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 20, 2011)

Any updates on how Scott is doing?


----------



## Leif (Nov 20, 2011)

GlassEye said:


> Scott had a set-back over the weekend and had to be taken in for a second surgery.  He's still in ICU.  Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Thanks.



I'm also curious, IronWolf.  GE's message quoted above is from the 8th of Nov. and a lot can happen in 11 days.  So does anybody know the latest news?  Man, I hate this for him and hope everything works out!


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 20, 2011)

Scott is still in the hospital, intensive care unit.  He had a fourth surgery earlier this week and he was still out from that when I was up there last so I wasn't able to get much information about how he is doing.  I hope to have more/better news soon.


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 20, 2011)

GlassEye said:


> Scott is still in the hospital, intensive care unit.  He had a fourth surgery earlier this week and he was still out from that when I was up there last so I wasn't able to get much information about how he is doing.  I hope to have more/better news soon.




Thanks for the update GlassEye. Hope he starts to get better soon. Sounds like he isn't having the greatest time.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 20, 2011)

No, that really doesn't sound good at all. 

We can only hope, that he will recover soon.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 20, 2011)

In all our hopes and prayers.  Get well soon Scott.


----------



## Leif (Nov 21, 2011)

*Three weeks*

According to GlassEye's post #1 in this thread, S. DeWar entered the hospital on Sunday, October 30, 2011.  That makes today, November 20, 2011, exactly three weeks that he's been out of action.  Enough already!  We miss you, Scott D.  Get well and get back to your gaming!  Please????  Pretty Please????


----------



## Rhun (Nov 21, 2011)

Dewar is tough. He'll pull through. Here's hoping he does so sooner than later.


----------



## Leif (Nov 22, 2011)

Rhun said:


> Dewar is tough. He'll pull through. Here's hoping he does so sooner than later.



I second that, Rhunie.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 22, 2011)

I know from personal experience that S. is tougher'n a two dollar steak. Spent a couple of years working side by side with the man. If anyone can pull through it's him. 

Thanks for the updates GE. Hope you're getting sleep along the way, my friend.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Nov 22, 2011)

Someone give the man a laptop so he can say hi.


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 23, 2011)

I agree.  We miss our DeWars


----------



## Leif (Nov 25, 2011)

What's the latest news on Scott DeWar's status?  Anyone, anyone??


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 28, 2011)

Scott is much the same: still in serious condition in the ICU.  I haven't been able to visit since I've picked up a cold but I've been told he is improving though very slowly.  Considering his surgeries and the seriousness of his complications it could be a while before he makes it back online.


----------



## Leif (Nov 28, 2011)

GlassEye said:


> Scott is much the same: still in serious condition in the ICU.  I haven't been able to visit since I've picked up a cold but I've been told he is improving though very slowly.  Considering his surgeries and the seriousness of his complications it could be a while before he makes it back online.



Thanks, GE.  When you are able, please let him know that we're just worried sick about him, and pulling for his fast, world-record-class recovery.  And, by the way, I never did understand what is the source of his current malady.  Is it something secret, or perhaps some bug he was exposed to while On Her Majesty's Secret Service, or something?


----------



## Myth and Legend (Nov 28, 2011)

He had told me a while back that he works (or used to work) with toxic chemicals such as formaldehyde. I had assumed it's related to this.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm not comfortable relaying someone's specific medical information.  I'll leave that for Scott to talk about when he comes back, if he wants to talk about it.  Sorry, but I think it's better that way.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 28, 2011)

That is absolutely right. That is his decision, and his only.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif (Nov 28, 2011)

GlassEye said:


> I'm not comfortable relaying someone's specific medical information.  I'll leave that for Scott to talk about when he comes back, if he wants to talk about it.  Sorry, but I think it's better that way.





Thanee said:


> That is absolutely right. That is his decision, and his only.
> Thanee



Ok.  I wasn't trying to ruffle any feathers or anything.


----------



## Leif (Dec 7, 2011)

It's been another week plus some, and still no word.  How goes it now for Mr. DeWar?


----------



## Rhun (Dec 7, 2011)

Leif said:


> It's been another week plus some, and still no word.  How goes it now for Mr. DeWar?




Patience, young Leif!


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 8, 2011)

Scott is in ICU, sedated for most of the time, and recovering slowly due to complications.  I spoke with his brother who gets better/more information from the doctors and nurses and he told me that their goal is to get Scott stable enough to move out of ICU as soon as they can but that may be a while yet.  However, he expects Scott to be in the hospital at least until early spring, maybe longer.


----------



## Leif (Dec 8, 2011)

Ohhh... thanks GE.   What a rotten Christmas present.  Hang in there, DeWar, we're all pulling for you.


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for the update GlassEye. Still sending good thoughts Scott's way as he makes his way through this.


----------



## Lou (Dec 8, 2011)

ICU is not a good place to get well.   Will pray for a speedy move out of ICU.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 8, 2011)

GlassEye said:


> Scott is in ICU, sedated for most of the time, and recovering slowly due to complications.  I spoke with his brother who gets better/more information from the doctors and nurses and he told me that their goal is to get Scott stable enough to move out of ICU as soon as they can but that may be a while yet.  However, he expects Scott to be in the hospital at least until early spring, maybe longer.




The great suck!

I'm not much for prayer, but I'm definitely wishing Scott a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 10, 2011)

Rhun said:


> I'm not much for prayer, but I'm definitely wishing Scott a full and speedy recovery!




I will join your wish


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 10, 2011)

Just seeing this for the first time.  Tets is in the hospital?  In ICU?  I will pray for him.  

Thanks for the updates, T.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Dec 12, 2011)

I know GE is out of whack for the holidays, so I will pass along what little I've heard in the last few days. 

He has had one last (hopefully) procedure. With luck it'll be the last one he has to undergo. He has a long, hard road of recovery ahead, but first he has to get out of ICU. 

I'm sure he's very grateful for everyone's positive thoughts, wishes and prayers. Let's keep them up for him.

Hopefully GE will have more when he gets back.


----------



## Leif (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the update, Artur Hawkwing!  That is indeed the first step on DeWar's road to recovery.

See, guys, [MENTION=51567]Lou[/MENTION]'s prayer has already been answered!


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 15, 2011)

Just found out about this.  More well wishes for Scott!  Get that man a tablet or something!  I eagerly await good news of him.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Dec 15, 2011)

*casts Heal* get on with it already, Scott. 150 hp. should get you well enough to post here.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 16, 2011)

I have good news!  Scott is now awake and the docs hope to have him out of ICU this week.  Though he'll still have a long recovery to look forward to, Scott _might_ be back in a week or so.

Thank you all for your prayers, good thoughts, and well wishes.

--GE


----------



## Leif (Dec 16, 2011)

GlassEye said:


> I have good news!  Scott is now awake and the docs hope to have him out of ICU this week.  Though he'll still have a long recovery to look forward to, Scott _might_ be back in a week or so.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers, good thoughts, and well wishes.
> 
> --GE



YAY!!!

Thanks, GE, for a great Christmas present.  Go DeWar!  Go DeWar!


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 16, 2011)

Great news!!!!

Myth and Legend, why didn't you cast heal earlier?


----------



## Myth and Legend (Dec 16, 2011)

Pft... clerics for solar deities are rarely very organized  Lathander, Pelor and Helliasillyel bless him however!


----------



## Thanee (Dec 16, 2011)

That is good to hear, indeed. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 16, 2011)

Excellent! Glad to hear of some improvements!


----------



## kinem (Dec 16, 2011)

Good to hear! Time for some fast healing.


----------



## jkason (Dec 16, 2011)

Good news, indeed.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 16, 2011)

GlassEye said:


> I have good news!  Scott is now awake and the docs hope to have him out of ICU this week.  Though he'll still have a long recovery to look forward to, Scott _might_ be back in a week or so.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers, good thoughts, and well wishes.
> 
> --GE




Excellent news. This place just hasn't been the same without DeWar to kick around.


----------



## Leif (Dec 17, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Excellent news. This place just hasn't been the same without DeWar to kick around.



I _KNOW_!  It's downright depressin'....


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 17, 2011)

A little background here: when David, whom you all know as Scott DeWar (or Tetsubo for those old Mortality.net immigrants), first went into the hospital I thought it was no big deal, that he'd be out in a day or two and have a few weeks recovery at most.  Then I was forced to confront that my friend was mortal and that he came very close to dying (in fact the mortality rate is surprisingly high for this; at least, it was a surprise to me).  It was rough (though not nearly as rough as what David was himself fighting through!) and scary.  So when I got the phonecall Thursday night from a friend saying that he had received a call from David, I was very happy and couldn't wait to get to the hospital.

David was moved out of ICU Friday and I had the privilege of spending several hours with him talking; the first time we've had a chance to talk in nearly seven weeks.  He specifically asked me to relay his thanks to you all for all your thoughts and prayers and to post the following video.  As you can see, he has a lot of energy!  It's good to have my friend back!  However, seven weeks of forced inactivity have taken their toll on his muscles and he is a bit shaky and doesn't have full use of his hands.  But he is ready to get at some physical therapy and I know that as soon as he can manage it he's going to be on his laptop and posting here.

Thanks.

-Tony

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-QY4gBEldw&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL]It's David![/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n58TBII8vN0&feature=BFa&list=ULX-QY4gBEldw&lf=mfu_in_order]David's addendum[/ame]


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 17, 2011)

Good news! Sounds energetic enough! I couldn't quite make out the blog link in the video, is that info shareable as well?

Next time you see him, tell him IronWolf sends his well wishes and it just won't do to have Vincenzo hanging out at the Inn drinking all the ale!


----------



## Leif (Dec 17, 2011)

Great news, Glass Eye!  Ol' Dave seems mighty feisty considering his situation, and this is a very good thing.  

DeWar, I presume that it will not be too awfully long before you manage to get online and check messages yourself.  Just so you know, activity for the Whirtlestaff's Wizards pretty much ground to a halt about the time you entered hospital, so you really have not missed anything.  The same is basically true for Yttermayn's "Saga of the Dragon Cult" game, though there has been a tiny bit more posting there.  We eagerly await your return to full health and, more importantly, FULL D&D!!!

([MENTION=51567]Lou[/MENTION]'s been on his knees in prayer on Dave's behalf for like ten days straight now.  I'm gonna see if I can't pry his butt up from the floor so he can eat a little and take a rest.  )


----------



## jkason (Dec 17, 2011)

Hooray!


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Dec 18, 2011)

Indeed. His body may need to be strengthened, but his mind and humor are still as sharp as ever. Hell, *I* nearly cried. I had another friend get t-boned last night by a woman running a redlight, both cars doing in excess of 50 MPH. She was fine and admitted fault, he has burns on his hands from the deployment of the airbags but it otherwise fine, just severely shaken. Miracle he walked away from the accident at all. That Malibu he was driving is now slightly larger than your average old upright arcade machine. It's been a weekend of blessings of life. 

Someday I'll get the chance to come back and visit you, Dave, GE and the rest. It's really a blessing how you guys always look out for one another and are always there for each other, even through the worst things. Miss you all.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 18, 2011)

Scott was much less animated yesterday but still doing well.  I imagine the emotional high of being out of ICU, off the respirator and being able to actually speak is wearing off a bit.  I'm sure there will be ups and downs throughout his recovery but he has a lot of friends who will visit and help keep his spirits up and he really appreciates hearing that he's been missed here.  Your thoughts and prayers mean a lot to him and I'm sure he'll let you know that himself soon.

Ironwolf, I asked his brother about the blog Scott mentioned but his brother said there isn't a blog, just a few updates on facebook.

Artur, I hope your friend is ok.  He still needs to get thoroughly checked out and be cautious over the next few months.  And it would be great if you could vacation out here...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 18, 2011)

Artur Hawkwing said:


> Indeed. His body may need to be strengthened, but his mind and humor are still as sharp as ever. Hell, *I* nearly cried. I had another friend get t-boned last night by a woman running a redlight, both cars doing in excess of 50 MPH. She was fine and admitted fault, he has burns on his hands from the deployment of the airbags but it otherwise fine, just severely shaken. Miracle he walked away from the accident at all. That Malibu he was driving is now slightly larger than your average old upright arcade machine. It's been a weekend of blessings of life.
> 
> Someday I'll get the chance to come back and visit you, Dave, GE and the rest. It's really a blessing how you guys always look out for one another and are always there for each other, even through the worst things. Miss you all.




I think that is not a miracle, thank engineers that designed airbags and ABS breaks.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 19, 2011)

GlassEye said:


> I have good news!  Scott is now awake and the docs hope to have him out of ICU this week.  Though he'll still have a long recovery to look forward to, Scott _might_ be back in a week or so.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers, good thoughts, and well wishes.
> 
> --GE






Excellent news!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 20, 2011)

Good news.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 20, 2011)

Damn, it sucks hearing that he's been in the hospital ... but  its good to hear that he is doing better (so to speak).  No matter what... hopefully he'll be well enough to return soon.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Dec 20, 2011)

Looking good Scott!

*casts Greater Vigor*


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 25, 2011)

This news is the best Christmas present I got this year.  Glad to see you up and lively, Scott!  I sent you a friend request on facebook, btw.  I rarely use it, so don't be weird if I don't respond to messages on it right away.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 26, 2011)

Glad to hear, that he has improved so much. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 27, 2011)

Are you forwarding hellos from friends when you visit David? If so, please say hello from me and tell him also that I hope he is well and home soon. Thanks.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes, I am forwarding all of your hellos and well-wishes to David/Scott.  He's very pleased to get them and sends his greetings to you all.  And to update: he's been moved to a physical therapy facility and has been working hard to get mobile again and recover full use of his hands.  He mentioned yesterday that he wanted to find out about his internet access at the hospital and try some hunt & peck typing on his laptop.  So he may be dropping by to say hello himself sometime in the near future.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Scott! Get well for the NYE party! 

*casts Freedom of Movement*

There, mobility issues solved!


----------



## Leif (Dec 28, 2011)

DeWarski,

Ahh, physical therapy -- I remember it well, and it SUCKS!!  At the time, I was having physical therapy, speech therapy, and occupational therapy.  Of the three I must say that physical therapy is by far the most enjoyable, even if it is still sucky after all is said and done.  Occupational therapy is a total misnomer, unless your fondest ambition is to be a napkin-folder for a restaurant, and speech therapy is just frustrating, because you can either talk or you can't, and in my case it was definitely the latter for a number of months.  But physical therapy gives you the chance to work out all of your frustrations with being laid up for so long without being laid.  I was burning up the walking track in my wheelchair at first and then behind my walker.  But, no matter how far I hobbled, I still couldn't talk plain.  That came with time.  [Sorta, as Scotley and Mowgli can attest.]   Lots of time.


----------



## Pentius (Dec 28, 2011)

@ Scott, I'm not a praying man, per se, but I'l be offering one up for you.  These boards wouldn't be the same without your pervasive energy.  Here's hoping your defiant spirit swiftly defeats those weakling physical difficulties.  Such things are not befitting an insayne geeneeyus, and as such, I am sure you will be back on your feet as soon as justice allows(or as soon as it looks aside for half a second, letting injustice have a say)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 31, 2011)

You are an energetic fella my friend, I'm glad you're feeling better. Salutations from Argentina!


----------



## DistractingFlare (Dec 31, 2011)

Just caught on to this thread, but please forward my best wishes as well. I'm hoping for a speedy and thorough recovery for the man so we can all enjoy him - and perhaps he can enjoy us a little too.


----------



## Leif (Jan 18, 2012)

HE'S BACK!!  DeWar posted to my Whirtlestaff's Wizards' Academy OOC thread today!  Yipeeee!


----------



## Scotley (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome back DeWar. He's been popping up all over sort of like toad stools after a spring shower.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 18, 2012)

Scotley said:


> Welcome back DeWar. He's been popping up all over sort of like toad stools after a spring shower.




That's the way he does it.


----------



## Leif (Jan 18, 2012)

Scotley said:


> Welcome back DeWar. He's been popping up all over sort of like toad stools after a spring shower.





Rhun said:


> That's the way he does it.



Hmmm, I could say something about the preference of mushrooms to spring up in cow piles, but since that might invite less than favorable comparisons with my game, I'll refrain from doing so.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 19, 2012)

Leif said:


> Hmmm, I could say something about the preference of mushrooms to spring up in cow piles, but since that might invite less than favorable comparisons with my game, I'll refrain from doing so.




I'll just note that you spread the manure with the best of them...


----------



## Rhun (Jan 19, 2012)

Scotley said:


> I'll just note that you spread the manure with the best of them...




I concur.


----------



## Leif (Jan 20, 2012)

Scotley said:


> I'll just note that you spread the manure with the best of them...





Rhun said:


> I concur.



THAAAANKS, guys.   (And Lou.  )


----------



## Leif (Jan 20, 2012)

Relique, if the grass is greener after you spread the manure, then either you're not spreading it thick enough, or your cow is sick. [Thanks, BTW!]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 20, 2012)

Leif said:


> Relique, if the grass is greener after you spread the manure, then either you're not spreading it thick enough, or your cow is sick. [Thanks, BTW!]




Ha ha ha! Nice one, Leif!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes, I am indeed trying to get into the loop of things.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 25, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> Yes, I am indeed trying to get into the loop of things.




And how is that going?


----------



## Leif (Jan 25, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> Yes, I am indeed trying to get into the loop of things.



Yay!  Go DeWar!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 26, 2012)

Rhun said:


> And how is that going?




It is tedious and boring.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 26, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> It is tedious and boring.




You'll get there.


----------



## Leif (Jan 27, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> It is tedious and boring.





Rhun said:


> You'll get there.



Small steps, DeWar, small steps.  Just keep taking those baby steps, and you'll get there before you know it.  Ok, you'll know it, and it'll really really suck, but you'll get there, trust me.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 27, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> Yes, I am indeed trying to get into the loop of things.




I thought loopiness was your natural state? Best of luck with your recovery.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 2, 2012)

Glad to see you back, Scott!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 13, 2012)

for those who do not know, nerves grow back at the rate of about 1/3 inches per week - a fact I just found out last week. This damage I am recovering from starts at the shoulder and must heal all the way to my hand. 

A nice little fun fact for all ! !
!


----------



## Scotley (Feb 13, 2012)

I guess it is too much to hope that you've always had stubby arms?


----------



## Leif (Feb 13, 2012)

stubby WHAT??


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 13, 2012)

21 inches from the inside of my left shoulder to the tip of my index finger. so about 22 inches from the pinched Brachael Plexus. 66 weeks. 4 down 62 to go, or for 80% then 53 to go.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 13, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> 21 inches from the inside of my left shoulder to the tip of my index finger. so about 22 inches from the pinched Brachael Plexus. 66 weeks. 4 down 62 to go, or for 80% then 53 to go.




Well, let's look on the bright side...at least it is growing back! Stay tough, Dewar!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 13, 2012)

hoo ya!!!


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 14, 2012)

I dare say now someone has time to play more PbP


----------



## Rhun (Feb 14, 2012)

Myth and Legend said:


> I dare say now someone has time to play more PbP




More time? I thought that was the only thing Dewar used to do!


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 14, 2012)

Well I've never caught him in any game I had joined. Bar maybe one that CM hosted and that was abandoned (shame on him) soon after.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 14, 2012)

Rhun said:


> More time? I thought that was the only thing Dewar used to do!




uh, I *HAVE *time, not *DO* time. That sounds like I am in prison. 

My main issue is working on the range of movement of my left shoulder, which requires time and effort, leaving me quite exhausted.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 14, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> uh, I *HAVE *time, not *DO* time. That sounds like I am in prison.
> 
> My main issue is working on the range of movement of my left shoulder, which requires time and effort, leaving me quite exhausted.




Understood, my friend! Physical therapy is always a bit rough.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 15, 2012)

Even worse when it's not your dominant hand. Trust me. Broke my left elbow in an accident in 08...I will never be able to straighten it out fully again, despite the painful sessions of therapy. I can just imagine what you're going through SDW. Hang tough. You're way too ornery for this to stop you.


----------



## Leif (Feb 15, 2012)

Artur Hawkwing said:


> Even worse when it's not your dominant hand. Trust me. Broke my left elbow in an accident in 08...I will never be able to straighten it out fully again, despite the painful sessions of therapy. I can just imagine what you're going through SDW. Hang tough. You're way too ornery for this to stop you.



Same thing happened to me in 1993, except I'm lefthanded, so it was my right arm.  I still can't quite straighten that sucker all the way, but I can get closer to it than I once could.   Bottom Line:  NEVER GIVE UP! KEEP ON STRIVING FOR PERFECTION!  You may never get all the way there, but I'll bet you can get closer than you now think possible.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 16, 2012)

Leif said:


> Same thing happened to me in 1993, except I'm lefthanded, so it was my right arm.  I still can't quite straighten that sucker all the way, but I can get closer to it than I once could.   Bottom Line:  NEVER GIVE UP! KEEP ON STRIVING FOR PERFECTION!  You may never get all the way there, but I'll bet you can get closer than you now think possible.




Well said, Leif!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 16, 2012)

Ain't quittin - too much effort invested! !


----------



## Leif (Feb 16, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Well said, Leif!



Thanky!




Scott DeWar said:


> Ain't quittin - too much effort invested! !



That's the spirit!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 17, 2012)

I should also mention that about $1,000,000 was spent in saving my life.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 17, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> I should also mention that about $1,000,000 was spent in saving my life.




A bargain if you ask me.


----------



## Leif (Feb 18, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> I should also mention that about $1,000,000 was spent in saving my life.



Wow!  That makes you one-sixth of Lee Majors!  Congratulations!


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 18, 2012)

$1,000,000?!   Did they build you better, stronger, faster? (da da da da da da da da)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HofoK_QQxGc]six million dollar man intro[/ame]


If you're not sure, try using laser vision.  (the bionic man had that, right?)


I wrecked my back about ten years ago.  Not anywhere near this level, but getting to the point where I can run around without injury and pain has taken a long time and a lot of effort.  It's been worth it, and continues to be so.  I've had some very physical jobs recently, and done well with them.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 19, 2012)

I walked 1.8 miles today, with my cane, and with 6 lb of ankle weights. I am recovering in leaps and bounds!

don't forget to add the effects of inflation to the 6 million.


----------



## Leif (Feb 19, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> I walked 1.8 miles today, with my cane, and with 6 lb of ankle weights. I am recovering in leaps and bounds!
> 
> don't forget to add the effects of inflation to the 6 million.



When you run, is it in slow motion with that Steve Austin* sound effect and cool theme music in the background?

*The $6 million man, that is!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 19, 2012)

haven't been able to run yet, so I do not know.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 20, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> haven't been able to run yet, so I do not know.




Well, don't push yourself too hard too fast.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 20, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> haven't been able to run yet, so I do not know.




When you start feeling well enough to start chasing skirts again and the jealous husbands/boyfriends/fathers come after you I think running ability will return quickly. If you aren't feeling like chasing skirts yet then you have much more important therapy goals than running.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 21, 2012)

'Twould be wise for him to aim for available skirts until he has recovered IMO


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 21, 2012)

Myth and Legend said:


> 'Twould be wise for him to aim for available skirts until he has recovered IMO




That is a most wise statement. However, I think I need to have my colostomy bag removed before I chase any skirts.


----------



## Leif (Feb 21, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> That is a most wise statement. However, I think I need to have my colostomy bag removed before I chase any skirts.



Yes, that would doubtless be best.  How long do you expect to be carrying that little ditty bag with you?


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> That is a most wise statement. However, I think I need to have my colostomy bag removed before I chase any skirts.




Yes. Just to avoid any unfortunate accidents.


----------



## Leif (Feb 21, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Yes. Just to avoid any unfortunate accidents.



Yuck!  Boy that'd put a damper on a romantic evening in NO TIME!  
[Sorry, babe, didn't mean to sh** on you.  ]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2012)

Leif said:


> Yuck!  Boy that'd put a damper on a romantic evening in NO TIME!
> [Sorry, babe, didn't mean to sh** on you.  ]




Sounds like a Tucker Max story!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 21, 2012)

Leif said:


> Yes, that would doubtless be best.  How long do you expect to be carrying that little ditty bag with you?



 6 months-  with 5 still yet to go.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> 6 months-  with 5 still yet to go.




Well, my friend, you are facing down one of my greatest fears.


----------



## Leif (Feb 22, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Well, my friend, you are facing down one of my greatest fears.



Ok, I'll ask:  What, praytell, is that, Rhunnie?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 22, 2012)

Leif said:


> Ok, I'll ask:  What, praytell, is that, Rhunnie?




ditto that question.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 22, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> ditto that question.




The whole colostomy bag thing.


----------



## Leif (Feb 22, 2012)

Rhun said:


> The whole colostomy bag thing.



I think DeWar would agree with me in saying that sh** is nothing to be skeered of.

If you need such a thing, having one is a whole bunch better than dying.  Promise.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 22, 2012)

Leif said:


> If you need such a thing, having one is a whole bunch better than dying.  Promise.




Oh, I agree with that. Just not something I would want to experience. Now, to go find some wood to knock on.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2012)

*A serious post*

I will not be on line tomorrow, most likely. I get to have C-T scan number 6 tomorrow to look at an abcess found 2 weeks ago. Just a moderate complication of all the work they have done. considering what has been done, this being the _only_ complication is something to celebrate!

ps: and by the way, Barium flavored crystal light is not my favorite drink.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> I will not be on line tomorrow, most likely. I get to have C-T scan number 6 tomorrow to look at an abcess found 2 weeks ago. Just a moderate complication of all the work they have done. considering what has been done, this being the _only_ complication is something to celebrate!
> 
> ps: and by the way, Barium flavored crystal light is not my favorite drink.




Sounds nasty! But good luck with the C-T. I hope all goes well.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2012)

only thing worse is what thy gave me: berry smoothie with barium twist.


----------



## Leif (Feb 25, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> only thing worse is what thy gave me: berry smoothie with barium twist.



I bet that tasted so good you could just shXX!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2012)

And i did shxx. That stuff is hard in the digestive system!!


----------



## Leif (Feb 25, 2012)

scott dewar said:


> and i did shxx. That stuff is hard in the digestive system!!



tmi!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 27, 2012)

I knew you guys would like that post!!


----------



## Rhun (Feb 27, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> I knew you guys would like that post!!




Too bad you can't mix it with a nice single malt.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 27, 2012)

I have had all of 1 glass of wine since Oct 30, 2011. My brother did away with all other alcohol on the premises.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 27, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> I have had all of 1 glass of wine since Oct 30, 2011. My brother did away with all other alcohol on the premises.




Probably a good idea.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 28, 2012)

but red whine is good for the heart and digestion! [/whine]


----------



## Leif (Feb 29, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> but red whine is good for the heart and digestion! [/whine]



So take a tums and do a few extra push-ups.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 1, 2012)

not strong enough for push ups . . . . . yet


----------



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> yet




Key word.


----------



## Leif (Mar 1, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> not strong enough for push ups . . . . . yet



Okay, so take a tums and just bitch about it for awhile.  Think you can handle that?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 2, 2012)

I can do push ups off the wall, does that count?


----------



## Leif (Mar 3, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> I can do push ups off the wall, does that count?



Well, let's see, you are an Air Force dude, aren't you?  I guess that's probably the best we can hope for.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 3, 2012)

pfffffffttttt


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 14, 2012)

*upcomming surgery*

for the dms of the games i am in, as well as all of my friends and well wishers, in a month i will be discussing a surgical consult regarding a torn rotater cuff. if that surgery occurs, I will be AFK for a bit. 

Just a heads up.


----------



## Leif (Apr 15, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> for the dms of the games i am in, as well as all of my friends and well wishers, in a month i will be discussing a surgical consult regarding a torn rotater cuff. if that surgery occurs, I will be AFK for a bit.
> 
> Just a heads up.



Thanks, SD, but i'm not sure why you feel the need to tell us you're getting donuts.

[AFK = "Absent for Krispykremes"?]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 15, 2012)

Sorry, but being in a state of sugar deprivation, that thought never occurred to me. nya nya nya!


----------



## Leif (Apr 15, 2012)

Too bad, man, I feel your pain.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 15, 2012)

[smartaleck] How about the rotater cuff pain, you have that too? [/smartalek]


----------



## Leif (Apr 16, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> [smartaleck] How about the rotater cuff pain, you have that too? [/smartalek]



[correction]Ok, so I don't really feel your actual pain.  Nevertheless, having suffered serious injuries in the past, I sympathize with your plight.  I'll spare you the lengthy recitation of my injuries.[/correction]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 16, 2012)

Good luck, my friend!


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 19, 2012)

I will drink 3 shots in order to hope for your speedy recovery


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 23, 2012)

fireinthedust said:


> $1,000,000?!   Did they build you better, stronger, faster? (da da da da da da da da)
> 
> six million dollar man intro




the million dollar iron gut!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 23, 2012)

Leif said:


> Yes, that would doubtless be best.  How long do you expect to be carrying that little ditty bag with you?




fyi, I am looking at January of 2013 to get rid of that nasty thing


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 23, 2012)

Leif said:


> DeWarski,
> 
> Ahh, physical therapy -- I remember it well, and it SUCKS!!  At the time, I was having physical therapy, speech therapy, and occupational therapy.




I don't know about you, but there were some really cute nurses and therapists at the rehab center!!!


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> fyi, I am looking at January of 2013 to get rid of that nasty thing



I hope you can make it that long!  You have my best wishes.


Scott DeWar said:


> I don't know about you, but there were some really cute nurses and therapists at the rehab center!!!



Nah, not so much for me.  The only 'woman' therapist, and I use the term 'woman' loosely -- no not _that_ kind of loose -- was an iron wench named Olga who was a refugee from the Russian Women's Olympic Weightlifting Team.  I tried, sometimes successfully, to avoid her at all costs.  My therapist, usually, was a dude named Roy who kept me laughing so much that I hardly even noticed the torture.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Apr 24, 2012)

I've had two of the three therapies. Not occupational yet. Speech in Elementary School, Physical in 2008. Almost, but not quite, rammed my forearm bone backwards out of my elbow. Yeah, that was fun therapy. They had to put me under for five minutes to put it back in place. 

Keep hanging in there SDW.


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2012)

Artur Hawkwing said:


> I've had two of the three therapies. Not occupational yet. Speech in Elementary School, Physical in 2008. Almost, but not quite, rammed my forearm bone backwards out of my elbow. Yeah, that was fun therapy. They had to put me under for five minutes to put it back in place.
> 
> Keep hanging in there SDW.



After my car crash (9/23/1993), I had all three.  Speech and Physical are for talking and moving, obviously.  Occupational Therapy (OT)l is all about performing the "necessary" functions of living with little or no assistance.  If you can get on and off the pot, bathe yourself, and dress yourself, then you really don't need OT.  I don't recall spending too much time on OT.  I guess I know my way around a john pretty well.

My major hang-up has always been with speech.  Apparently, when the crash rang my bell and I sustained the closed head injury, the swelling damaged those parts of my brain.  I've made vast strides over the last 19 years, but I expect to always have trouble with it and sound at least a little bit hinky.


You hang in there, too, Artur H.!


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks, Leif. My Speech Therapy was via the public schools back home. I couldn't pronounce the letter 'R'...imagine going all the way into 4th grade sounding like, and being teased as only kids can do about it, Elmer Fudd. That poor therapist had to work hard to get me to do it, but by the time I took Spanish in 7th grade, I was the only person in the room who could trill an 'r'. Still don't know too many folks who can do it. I guess that's why, when I went to a college hosted high school level "Foreign Language Festival" I got 2nd place overall in Extemporaneous Reading. Stunned the heck out of me, one Judge wrote if there had been a screen between the reader and them, they would never have known it wasn't a Native speaker. Heh. I still remember that it was about Columbus' trip to the Americas. 

Anyway, everyone hang in there! Hope no one else was notified yesterday their job is being outsourced no later than 1 July and that they'd better start lookin' fast for another place to work.


----------



## Leif (Apr 25, 2012)

I _still_ can't trill those bloody freakin' R's!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 25, 2012)

bummer on the job thing dude


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 3, 2012)

To all of ths DMs of the games I am in,

An emergency Medical occurrence has happened and I am needing to be AFK probably for the rest of the day.

David


----------



## renau1g (May 3, 2012)

I hope everything is ok SD.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 3, 2012)

renau1g said:


> I hope everything is ok SD.




My abcess has continually produced "ick" (A very  technical term) and this morning I found a medical staple in the remaining hole, as well as lots more ick, in  the abcess incision-from the original septic shock surgeries.

I am looking for a lawyer.


----------



## Leif (May 3, 2012)

Hope everything's okay, man!

For a lawyer, do an online search for McDaniel & Wells in Jonesboro, Arkansas.  They will do you right, or refer you to someone who will if they are unable to help you for any reason.!

[Tell 'em Leif H. (pronounced "Leef") sent ya!]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 4, 2012)

health situation resolved. For now.


----------



## Scotley (May 4, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> health situation resolved. For now.




Excellent news man!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 4, 2012)

You can imagine my relief. I was more p1553d then scared.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 6, 2012)

Rhun said:


> And how is that going?






Scott DeWar said:


> It is tedious and boring.






Rhun said:


> You'll get there.






Leif said:


> Small steps, DeWar, small steps.  Just keep taking those baby steps, and you'll get there before you know it.  Ok, you'll know it, and it'll really really suck, but you'll get there, trust me.




I have been going over these posts again, as the recipients of xp can attest to, and  here is my update to my recovery:

it is *STILL* tedious and boring. blech.



Scotley said:


> I thought loopiness was your natural state?




ha ha ha ha ha ha - courtesy laugh.


----------



## Leif (May 6, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> I have been going over these posts again, as the recipients of xp can attest to, and  here is my update to my recovery:
> 
> it is *STILL* tedious and boring. blech.



Give it another 12 - 18 months, and then we'll talk, Big Guy!


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 7, 2012)

Hey there Scott, glad to see you're better. Being bored = being better, yes?  What's a Grandmaster of Flowers?


----------



## Leif (May 7, 2012)

"Grand Master of Flowers" is the "Level Title" of a 17th Level Monk in AD&D 1E, which was the highest level possible for a monk.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 7, 2012)

What Lief said! (thanks!!)


----------



## renau1g (May 8, 2012)

hahaha, that's quite the title. Sounds very tough......... I can imagine my previous group making fun of someone known as that then complaining to me when the Grandmaster of Flowers pounds them into paste.....


----------



## Leif (May 8, 2012)

*Monk level titles in AD&D:*

1 Novice
 2 Initiate
 3 Brother
 4 Disciple
 5 Immaculate
 6 Master
 7 Superior Master
 8 Master of Dragons
 9 Master of the North Wind
10 Master of the West Wind
11 Master of the South Wind
12 Master of the East wind
13 Master of Winter
14 Master of Autumn
15 Master of Summer
16 Master of Spring
17 Grand Master of Flowers, AC:-3, move: 32", open hand melee atts/rnd: 4, dmage/att:  8-32 hp dam

Hokey?  Mmmm, _Could be...._ but with a potential attack squence each round of 4 unarmed attacks for a total of 128 hp of damage, I recommend calling him, "Sir."


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 10, 2012)

If 1e is anything like AD&D a Wizard will turn him into finger paint. A Netherese Arcanist can destroy thousands of them at once.


----------



## Rhun (May 10, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> I have been going over these posts again, as the recipients of xp can attest to, and  here is my update to my recovery:
> 
> it is *STILL* tedious and boring. blech.





A guy I work with had a major wreck doing motorcross last summer...tons of pins, staples, etc. etc. in his leg. The wounds have all healed, but he is still limping and going to physical therapy.

Unfortunately, these things just take time. But as I've said, you'll get there.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 10, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Unfortunately, these things just take time.




*AAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!*

*JUMPS UP AND DOWN IN A TANTRUM*

i'm tired of waiting!


----------



## Rhun (May 10, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> *AAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!*
> 
> *JUMPS UP AND DOWN IN A TANTRUM*
> 
> i'm tired of waiting!




But you're jumping, and that's a good sign!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 10, 2012)

Actually it was all words-This one aint jumpin any too soon- like spring of 2013 to escape the zombiocolipse


----------



## renau1g (May 10, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> *AAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!*
> 
> *JUMPS UP AND DOWN IN A TANTRUM*
> 
> i'm tired of waiting!




One might say you're...... Hopping mad.......*bu-dum-ching*

Thank you, I'm here all week.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 11, 2012)

I'd throw a tomato, but none  are rotton-all are good for sammiches


----------



## Leif (May 11, 2012)

renau1g said:


> One might say you're...... Hopping mad.......*bu-dum-ching*
> 
> Thank you, I'm here all week.



Keep that up renau1g, and your liable to put DeWar right back in the hospital!


----------



## Rhun (May 11, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> I'd throw a tomato, but none  are rotton-all are good for sammiches




And it ain't no good to be throwing nice, ripe tomatoes.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 11, 2012)

Rhun said:


> And it ain't no good to be throwing nice, ripe tomatoes.




tru dat - those belong on good burgers and ham/cheez sammiches!


----------



## Leif (May 12, 2012)

Or, on a hot day, just add a little salt and eat 'em nekkid as the day they was bornded!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 12, 2012)

wash them first, or else: tapeworm.


----------



## renau1g (May 13, 2012)

Tapeworms help you lose weight though.

"In the competition for jobs, women in the Xiamen area of China are  purposely ingesting themselves with roundworm eggs—a parasite—to lose weight.  It's a public health worker's worst nightmare."

Tapeworm Diet Infecting Chinese Women - Lifestyle - GOOD


----------



## Leif (May 13, 2012)

Doesn't Monsanto, or maybe RAID, make a tapeworm-killing chemical?  Wonder if it ould work if you just had asmall glass of that before bedtime every night?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 13, 2012)

simply washing it does just fine. to cure it they use to feed the patient a big pill of sulfur. Tape worm as a 'diet pill' just _*CAN'T*_ be a good thing.


----------



## Leif (May 13, 2012)

Leif said:


> Doesn't Monsanto, or maybe RAID, make a tapeworm-killing chemical?  Wonder if it ould work if you just had asmall glass of that before bedtime every night?






Scott DeWar said:


> simply washing it does just fine. to cure it they use to feed the patient a big pill of sulfur. Tape worm as a 'diet pill' just _*CAN'T*_ be a good thing.



Oh, sure, it might 'do just fine,' but you don't get to experience the psychedelic hallucinations or learn the intricacies of the stomach pump that way.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 13, 2012)

ya know, a medically induced coma with 8 surgeries-more then I would ask for! I don't need the hallucinations, thank you.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 14, 2012)

Hey, at least it wasn't me saying it.


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2012)

Artur Hawkwing said:


> Hey, at least it wasn't me saying it.



Shoulda/Coulda been though!


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2012)

I keep trying those tequila worms, but they don't work the same...


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2012)

Hey, DeWar, I hope you get good news and glowing reports from the docs today!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 15, 2012)

good news: the tear in the rotater cuff is minor.

bad news: the x rays show a chunk of bone in a spot where it does not belong.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 15, 2012)

Lucky for you that I'm being nice to you, comments about you being 'bonheaded for some time' just would be way too easy.

Hang in there amigo.


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> good news: the tear in the rotater cuff is minor.
> 
> bad news: the x rays show a chunk of bone in a spot where it does not belong.




Ugh. Does that require more surgery to resolve?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 15, 2012)

no idea what so ever.


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> good news: the tear in the rotater cuff is minor.
> 
> bad news: the x rays show a chunk of bone in a spot where it does not belong.



That's great about the cuff!  

And I can relate about having extraneous hunks of bone in odd places.  I can also tell you that I have had absolutely no problems because of said miscellaneous chunks of bone.


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> no idea what so ever.




Well, I'm sure you'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 16, 2012)

Leif said:


> That's great about the cuff!
> 
> And I can relate about having extraneous hunks of bone in odd places.  I can also tell you that I have had absolutely no problems because of said miscellaneous chunks of bone.




unfortunately, said chunks are keeping me from raising my arm from going above 90 deg and from full elbow movement.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 16, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Well, I'm sure you'll find out soon enough.




post surgery [belly wound] consult today


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> post surgery [belly wound] consult today




Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 17, 2012)

January is a good projected time for humpty dumpty to be put back together.


----------



## Leif (May 17, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> unfortunately, said chunks are keeping me from raising my arm from going above 90 deg and from full elbow movement.



Oh, yeah!  I have the same thing -- limits the range of motion of my left knee.  Sorry, wasn't thinking about that, i've gotten so used to it over the intervening years.  Boy, THAT just sucks, eh?


----------



## Rhun (May 17, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> January is a good projected time for humpty dumpty to be put back together.




Having goals is a good thing!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 17, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Having goals is a good thing!



 its what keeps me going day after day: hope


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 17, 2012)

Leif said:


> Oh, yeah!  I have the same thing -- limits the range of motion of my left knee.  Sorry, wasn't thinking about that, i've gottenso used to it over the intervening years.  Boy, THAT just sucks, eh?




wow, walking must not be fun, huh?


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2012)

Walking is no trouble -- doesn't require much range of motion in the knee.   (I'm not saying I'm especially graceful or anything, though.)  Running, however, is a total impossibility.  I was stretching my left knee this morning -  I can strain and get it to flex just beyond 90 degrees.  Doing so almost makes me cry, though, ouch!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 18, 2012)

I literally feel your pain.

fyi, i will be in KC this weekend


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2012)

Enjoy your trip and be safe!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 18, 2012)

i certainly shall!


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2012)

Are you going so that you can see some big city doctors?  Isn't Springfield closer to home?


----------



## renau1g (May 18, 2012)

Leif said:


> Are you going so that you can see some big city doctors?  Isn't Springfield closer to home?




Yeah there's some great doctor's in Springfield, I see them on TV occasionally.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 18, 2012)

kc is 2 hours away, but I am going for a family get together. My Brother is coming up from Nashville, picking me up, and ZOOOM!


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> kc is 2 hours away, but I am going for a family get together. My Brother is coming up from Nashville, picking me up, and ZOOOM!




Sounds like a grand time!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 18, 2012)

yuppers! My niece's husband's unit is getting deployed to Afghanistan


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 3, 2012)

[MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION], what did you do to combat the tedium?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 25, 2012)

Never got an answer the first time, so asking again:

 [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION], what did you do to combat the tedium?


----------



## Leif (Oct 25, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> Never got an answer the first time, so asking again:
> 
> [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION], what did you do to combat the tedium?



WHAT tedium??  Oh, you mean the tedium of recovery?  I'm not totally sure, but I think I read a lot.  You might try designing adventures or a campaign or something.  If that doesn't work, try sleep or exercise.  you can never have too much exercise, even if it's only walking.  You may have other ideas, but I can pretty much never have enough sleep, either.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 14, 2012)

*It has been a year now . . . . .*

This past Sunday marked the anniversary of my 8th surgery.

Today is the anniversary of having awoke from my sickness.

16 December was when I was able to talk, The tracheotomy was pulled out.

19 December I was 'kicked out' of the ICU to step down nursing.

A lot has happened over the last year, and there is still a long ways to go.

I have reread the thread and seems I never said what happened, so I will put in a spoiler block as to what happened, so those who don't want to know have that option.

[sblock]
Initial diagnosis: diverticulitis
Suddenness of onset caused my intestines to rupture and the toxic and bacteria filled contents to spill in the sterile environs of the abdominal cavity and it mingled with my blood. the intestines are extremely vascular so this happened rapidly, complicated by high blood sugars.

Between 30 October and 14ish December The following occurred:

8 surgeries with 10 procedures

16 days straight of fevers, many times peaking above 105 degrees F. Because my abdomen was split wide open they could not just dunk me, they had to take my blood out of a foot, cool it and put it back in to cool my core temp.

2 days of dialysis- kidneys shut down due to going into shock
Heart kept at aerobic rates for 3 1/2 weeks to maintain blood pressure, due to shock

14 Liters of fluids  injected in to flush out toxins-I am told I looked like the stay-puffed marshmallow man.

a whole lot of antibiotics

_And a partridge in a pear tree!_

yes I still have my sense of humor!

[/sblock]


----------



## Lwaxy (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh my... sounds like you have more to celebrate this time of year than just Xmas. 

Can you at least use your stomach as dungeon map?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 14, 2012)

They took skin off my upper right thigh and used it as a skin graft on my belly. It was fully healed over by mid February. I forgot that fact, eh?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 14, 2012)

Good thing the mobile site's spoiler block is broken cause I don't thibk I would want to read the ghastly details about how they rewired your innards  (since I just ate).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 15, 2012)

Relique du Madde said:


> Good thing the mobile site's spoiler block is broken cause I don't thibk I would want to read the ghastly details about how they rewired your innards  (since I just ate).




for relique:

[sblock=this is how they did it . . . . .]


Spoiler



what, you think i am THAT mean?


[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 15, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> for relique:
> 
> [sblock=this is how they did it . . . . .]
> 
> ...




Yes since you know the natural for someone to want to click shiny buttons when they have the ability to.  Yeah... I clicked...  CURSE YOU HUMAN NATURE!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 15, 2012)

hee hee hee ha ha HA HAR HAR HAR . . . . .[roflmaogarb] !!! At least you know I am doing OK on the sense of humor!


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm very glad you recovered!  This place wouldn't be nearly as much fun without you.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 15, 2012)

I am still the same ornrey critter I was before! sstill walking with a cane and left arm at less then 25%.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 15, 2012)

Look on the bright side, you have an excuse to learn Cane-Fu.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 16, 2012)

my cane is hollow aluminum. not even close to weapon grade.


----------



## Leif (Dec 16, 2012)

Mine is good, old fashioned wood, but I haven't needed to use it for years, now, thank goodness.


----------



## Lou (Dec 16, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> my cane is hollow aluminum. not even close to weapon grade.





Perfect for that element of surprise!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 16, 2012)

Leif said:


> Mine is good, old fashioned wood, but I haven't needed to use it for years, now, thank goodness.




glad to hear that. I plan on getting one soon.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 16, 2012)

Lou said:


> Perfect for that element of surprise!




You mean my surprise when my cane caves in like a soda can?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 16, 2012)

You can use it as a blow gun


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 16, 2012)

Relique du Madde said:


> You can use it as a blow gun




hmmmmmmm. . . . .


----------

